# Anyone know a good seat suppler online?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

We are lacking on parts stores in my side of the world. I have ran through the seat kit I have or at least the most popular sizes. Anyone know an online store that sells the little box of assorted seats?
Thanks


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Noels plumbing (cincinnati OH)! They have a great assorted kit with the most popular ones!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Just checked their site and they don't list the kit but if you give em a call moday morning they can fix ya up! 513 721 5286


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Now ya tell me, after the 36 pages of seats.:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbmaster has a pretty decent kit as well.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbmaster!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Plumbmaster!


Best o-ring, bibb washer, and handle screw kits as well.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Best o-ring, bibb washer, and handle screw kits as well.


Yep! And we carry a stem/cartridge assortment of Moen, Delta, T&S, Symmons, and a few others from them as part of our truck stock as well...


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Marlin Manufacuring in Orlando, now called TMS - Total Maintenance Solutions. Email them a pic and they can tell you, or you can look at there catalogs online. They have all those old and hard-to-find seats and stems. Hope this helps.

www.tmssouth.com/products.htm


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.e-barnett.com/Search?keywords=seats kit&filterByCustomizedProductOffering=False


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Sexauer have their own seats as well... been years I have replace faucet seats..


----------

